# Any electric wizards Need help.Start button??



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay as you can see the new cars are coming out with red start buttons!!Just like the old days but better!! Okay what i would like to do is change the triangle electric flasher switch on our center dash to a start button!! Any body out ther have any ideas!! Hey you plastic dash makers and / can you make something like this?? Thanks!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would expect you'd have to replace the key switch with a push button. Not keep the key and add a button.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a waste of time and money. Turning the key really isn't a big deal.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Sounds like a waste of time and money. Turning the key really isn't a big deal.


Mods are a waste of money?




I wouldn't put in a button unless it there is a theft prevent proximity sensor for a FOB.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Mods are a waste of Money?? to personalize your vehicle?is a waste? so i suppose you want to look like everybody else not only in your car but in your entire wardrobe hair style and more?? To each his own!! usually customizers or mods are ahead of the game and those unique features usually end up on the new cars that you can buy and leave Stock!! Boring but safe i guess!! You should be working on your car, racing something , building something to get your hands dirty and become a man to himself!Enjoy the work , effort and sweat of doing something!!Its agreat time to enjoy what makes us different. Each car should reflect who you are!! To Each his Own!!Stock or mod!!arty::shutme so? any help??wizards??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I posted a schamatic on the ignition system for a guy that wanted push button start on his GTO drifting car. You should be able to find it in the General Discussion thread.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks, can we still use the key? just trying something different!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

cpr said:


> Thanks, can we still use the key? just trying something different!!


The problem is the factory security system that requires the chip in the key to communicate with the BCM. You can still wire a push button in the setup using the key. You'll need the key in the on position and use the botton to start the car.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The fob is what communicates with the BCM. The metal key is just like any other key.
If you remove the key from the fob and keep the fob close to the car, it will crank and run.
Get the fob too far away and it will crank and run only for a few seconds.
The problem for a push button is the wheel lock and the primary ON of the ignition switch.
You probably could remove the ign cylinder and install a flip switch for ON and use
a push button to crank. As long as the fob is near, it should run.
Theft could be a problem as the steering wheel wouldn't lock, but the fob would still
have to be near to run.

Larry


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, Yes i want to use the key to simplify, because of the security and such!! Just hate that big triangle light button and thought that would look better and more important with a little Cool thrown in if we could make that a start button!! So any Guys who make the gauge panels and plastic dash stuff have any ideas what could be done? can i use the ORIGINAL button to start the car or do i have to purchase a new button from Gm (Lacrosse) to get the factory look? so any body have some ideas in the plastic dash buisness?/ thanks again!!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just go to Staples and get one of those "Easy" buttons and mount it over that one.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Rukee Great idea! it sounds Easy!! Wish it was!! I dont why so many are against this! its a great feeling to turn the key and then hit the start button and hear the motor come to life!! its a simple pleasure that we have lost!! im glad they are bringing it back!!arty:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's how my buddy starts his Prius. No key tho, just hits the button.... I think he had to step on the brake too....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The fob is what communicates with the BCM. The metal key is just like any other key.
> If you remove the key from the fob and keep the fob close to the car, it will crank and run.
> Get the fob too far away and it will crank and run only for a few seconds.
> The problem for a push button is the wheel lock and the primary ON of the ignition switch.
> ...


That may work for the 05+ but that don't work for my 04. I can start it without the FOB when the security light is off but when the security light is on no starty.



cpr said:


> Yes, Yes i want to use the key to simplify, because of the security and such!! Just hate that big triangle light button and thought that would look better and more important with a little Cool thrown in if we could make that a start button!! So any Guys who make the gauge panels and plastic dash stuff have any ideas what could be done? can i use the ORIGINAL button to start the car or do i have to purchase a new button from Gm (Lacrosse) to get the factory look? so any body have some ideas in the plastic dash buisness?/ thanks again!!arty:


If you was closer I could wire up a push button start for you still using the security system. Its hard for me to explain on the internet how to wire it up.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

68greengoat said:


> That's how my buddy starts his Prius. No key tho, just hits the button.... I think he had to step on the brake too....


At least the brake pedal is good for somethin' :rofl:

Larry


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Gm, that would be great! its a long drive from northern wisconsin!!Not a lot of speed shops here till the twin cities? Really tough to find quality shops of any kind!! I still cant find a shop to install a ATL fuel cell in my wheel well of my GTO! Its the kind with bladder and rollover valves and more!! They have a problem with the factory fuel system and such!! have any friends who may of done that?? eliminate the stock tank and place a fuel cell in the trunk floor? Thanks again for the Great replys!!arty: is it possible to use the triangle flasher as the start button?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

cpr said:


> .....is it possible to use the triangle flasher as the start button?


My feeling on that question is no. A start button would have to be a momentary switch and the flasher switch is a click on-click off type of switch.


----------

